# Price for an old Sears Lathe?



## Dotpixels (Apr 4, 2013)

My dad passed away about 13 years ago and I have his wood turning lathe. It's at least 25 years old, perhaps older. I have no idea what it's worth. It's a 3/4 horsepower capacitor motor. Volts 115/130 amps 11.6/5.8 CTC 60 Model 113.19748 CAt. # 19748 RPM 1725 MFG MODEL KS60BXBMH-1830 MFG NO 88397

Any clues or resources to find the age and value? Thanks !!!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I see them for sale frequently. Not exactly like that one but very close. About $150 to $300. Most sell for about $150 but don't have the stand or outrigger.


----------



## Dotpixels (Apr 4, 2013)

*Thank you !*

I appreciate the help !


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey John....
That looks wicked heavy duty.....sure it's not worth more????


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Well obviously it's worth whatever you can get for it.  I based my judgement on what I can buy them for around here. They have limited speed ranges. The stand and external bracket all look homemade which only adds a little to the price. I probably should say that usually when you find them around here the $150 price is without a motor. However I bought one about 5 years back with a motor. Cleaned it up and sold it for $200.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You can go to www.vintagemachinery.org and there are tons of machinery information. I go to the PHOTO section and look up machinery buy manufacturer. If I am reading the description right, is it the motor just a Sears motor? The lathe itself reminds me of a Rockwell I have, though I did do a fast look through the photos of their equipment, I did not see the type you have. Are there any markings on the cast of the lathe?


----------

